

Go-Pry: A Ruby Pry-Esque REPL for Go - mtchavez
https://github.com/d4l3k/go-pry

======
aceperry
Nice, glad to see a broad and diverse environment growing up around Go. Also
glad to see that some great ideas from other ecosystems are being adopted.

------
bradhe
This shot never works, but if it does....huge.

